

Ask HN: Is there any value in constraints as DHH etc profess? - rameshnid

I come from the developing part of the world. I have been reading/ contributing(in whatever way I can) on HN for a couple of months now.<p>I read a lot on HN about low investment companies. Living in the third world - I know financial constraints lead to innovation of a certain kind. For instance, how to make a car in 2500$ ?<p>But I find it counter intuitive to believe that more money won't help. Are we facing an ambition problem here? I mean if living on noodle soup fosters innovation, shouldn't India be very high on the innovation front? It's not!<p>What say?
======
maxdemarzi
It's not about money or ambition it is about focus.

When you have little you have to focus on the most important thing you are
trying to do, because that's all you can afford.

When you have loads you lose that focus because you can add this, and add
that, and wouldn't that be cool... etc. You lose your focus and your most
important thing gets lost in all the noise.

